# Teufel Cage - Problem



## -Al-Bundy- (27. April 2019)

Hallo,

Ich habe mir ein Teufel Cage zugelegt.

Eigentlich benutze ich am PC eine Headset + Auna MIC (Externes Mikro) Kombi, wollte nun aber mal ein komplett Headset zur Podcastaufnahme haben.
Das ich dann Qualitätsmäßig abstriche machen muss, war mir klar.

ABER.

Das Teufel Cage ist wie das Auna, ja per USB angeschlossen.
Allerdings bekomme ich beim Teufel so gut wie keinen Ausschlag, ich bin EXTREM leise, auch nach dem hochdrehen des Mics auf 90 %.

Das kann doch nicht normal sein, oder ?

Die Kopfhörer an sich funktionieren gut, es geht ausschliesslich um das Mikro.

Gibt es da noch ein paar Tipps und Tricks von denen ich nicht weiss ?

Die normalen windows Sound einstellungen sind normal konfiguriert (Win 10).
Die zusätzliche Teufel Soundsoftware ist installiert.

Mit einem älteren Logitech G930, funktioniert es tadellos am PC.

Bitte um Hilfe.

P.S : Es ist sogar schon ein Austauschmikro, welches Teufel mir zugesandt hat, nachdem ich sagte das das erste nicht richtig funktioniert.

Angeschlossen ist das Headset am USB Port des Motherboards : Gigabyte Z77x-UD3H mit der BIOS Ver F20e.
Ansonsten :
Win 10
Nvidia GeForce GTX 980 TI
CPU : Intel Core I7 3770K

Danke !


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (27. April 2019)

Das wurde schon kontrolliert?

Keine Sprachwiedergabe.Der Mikrofon-Schalter ist auf der falschen Position.Schalten Sie den Mikrofon-Schalter um.
Der Mikrofonauswahlschalter ist auf der falschen Position.Überprüfen Sie, ob sich der Mikrofonauswahlschalter auf der richtigen Position befindet.

Und wurde der Software Treiber - CAGE installiert?Da wurde einige Fehler behoben z.B. Microsignal bzw. USB probleme ect.
Installationsanleitung wie beschrieben auf der Website einhalten.

Software Treiber - CAGE

Du willst ja nur das Headset mit seinem eignem Micro testen,oder?
Dann würde ich erstmal das andere Auna Micro abstöpseln?Und gegebenfalls auch an andere USB Ports mal testen,
falls es bei dem einen nicht  funktionieren sollte.
Ein seltsamen exotischen Onboard Sound Chip ist bei deinem Board verbaut(VIA VT2021 codec).
Ob der was taugt,kann leider dazu nicht sagen.

grüße Brex


----------



## drstoecker (27. April 2019)

Hatte mit dem Cage auch Mikro Probleme, war allerdings auch aus der 1. Serie. Kurz drauf wurde daran was geändert. Der Bügel war auch rechts und links gebrochen, haben mir das komplett getauscht und jetzt funktioniert es.


----------



## DuckDuckStop (27. April 2019)

Brexzidian7794 schrieb:


> Ein seltsamen exotischen Onboard Sound Chip ist bei deinem Board verbaut(VIA VT2021 codec).
> Ob der was taugt,kann leider dazu nicht sagen.



Onboard hat ja sowieso nichts mit der Aufnahme/Wiedergabe zu tun sobald die Geräte per USB angeschlossen werden.

Würde zuerst einmal alle Kabel auf korrekten Sitz testen und den Treiber durchforsten. Hat das Headset ne kabelfernbedienung an der das Mikrofon eventuell stumm geschaltet oder sehr leise gestellt ist?


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (27. April 2019)

ChotHoclate schrieb:


> Onboard hat ja sowieso nichts mit der Aufnahme/Wiedergabe zu tun sobald die Geräte per USB angeschlossen werden.
> 
> Würde zuerst einmal alle Kabel auf korrekten Sitz testen und den Treiber durchforsten. Hat das Headset ne kabelfernbedienung an der das Mikrofon eventuell stumm geschaltet oder sehr leise gestellt ist?



Mein Gott mein anliegen war nur das er einen untypisch oder exotischen Onbaordsoundchip auf seinem Board verbaut hat,ist das verboten?Und natürlich hat nichts mit externen USB angeschlossen Soka Headset zu tun,
das war nur eine neben Bemerkung nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (27. April 2019)

Wichtiger ist jetzt ob,s Al das jetzt hin bekommen hat,oder?


----------



## DuckDuckStop (27. April 2019)

Wird er uns dann schon mitteilen.


----------



## JackA (27. April 2019)

Brexzidian7794 schrieb:


> Mein Gott mein anliegen war nur das er einen untypisch oder exotischen Onbaordsoundchip auf seinem Board verbaut hat,ist das verboten?


Wer hat gerufen? Seit wann bin Ich Dein?
Halt mal die Füße still, Chot hat nur was klar gestellt, ohne dich anzugreifen. Was los bei dir? flau im Magen oder nervös? es war nicht mal ne Kritik.

@Al-Bundy: Alles abstecken, was sonst so an USB hängt, die letzten Treiber/Audio-Pakete installieren, was es bei der Mainboard-Homepage gibt und auch abchecken, ob du in die richtige Seite vom Mikro sprichst, falls es ein gerichtetes Mikro ist. Pegel von 90-100 sind bei Headsets üblich.


----------

